# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  جمعيـآإت التميز .. مع شبكة النآصرة الثقـآفيه .. !! { ترحب بكم~

## كبرياء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآإته .. 
نحن اليوم .. وبأسمي وإسم إدارة ومشرفي شبكة الناصره ..* 
*أعلنآ حآلة الإبداع ..*
*وسطرنا للأفكار مجال مختلف ..*
*ليست مسآبقه .. ولآ تحدي ..* 
*مختلفة تمآمآ فكرتنآ اليوم ..* 

*سيتم قريبآ أفتتاح جمعيات التميز ..* 
*وجمعيتنا هذي لا تختص بقسم دون الاخر ..* 
*دعوني أشرح لكم الفكره ..*


*هذه المره ..* 
*أنتم من ستسلمون زمام الامور ..* 
*سنستمع لتعليقاتكم .. انتقاداتكم .. واقتراحاتكم ..* 
*سنسعى لتطوير المكان حسب رغباتكم ..*




*محتوى النشاط ..* 
*لا أستثناء لأي قسم .. هناك جمعيات ..* 
*كل جمعيه تضم 10 أعضاء .. على الأكثر ..*
*للأعضاء حرية ترشيح قائدهم سواء كان مشرف او عضو ..* 
*وللعضو نفسه حرية الاشتراك بأكثر من جمعيه .. لكن لا يحق له ان يكون قائدا بأكثر من واحده ..* 
*ستكون هناك لجنة تحيكم .. وترشيح من قٍبل بقيه الاعضاء الذين لم يساهموآ في الجمعيه ..* 
*ولكل أسبوع حكايه ..* 

*دعوني أشرح لكم الفكره .. باأسلوب عامي <~ يكون أحسن ..*

*أفترآض ..* 
*لكل قسم أسبوع .. بيصير أسم الاسبوع [ أسبوع القسم العام { ..... } ] << النقاط الي بين* 
*القوسين هو لقب القسم حسب اختياركم .. نبي يكون لكل قسم لقب مع اسمه العادي ..* 
*فهذا الاسبوع عدة نشاطات ..* 
*من يقوم بها ؟* 
*الي بيسجل بجمعيات القسم العام ..*
*10 اعضاء كـ حد اقصى ..* 
*هالـ 10 أعضاء هم الي راح يختاروآ لقب لجمعيتهم + رئيس منهم ..* 
*وللعضو الحق بالتسجيل بأكثر من جمعيه ..* 
*بشرط التواجد فيها + مايكون رئيس في أكثر من مكان ..* 
*بعد الانتساب في الجمعيات ..* 
*راح يبدا النشاط ( حسب ترتيب القسم ) ..*
*ستبدأ بالمرحله الاولى مرحلة النظر بالقسم ..* 
*وسيفتح موضوع لنقاش مالذي ينقص القسم ومالذي يجمله ..* 
*ثم ستبدأ مرحله التحسين ..* 
*{ لبقية الاعضاء الحق في انتقاد القسم أو الجمعيه .. ثم طلب أي طلب من أعضاء الجمعيه للقسم نفسه و تنفيذه ..} ..*
*ثم مرحلة طرح الموآضيع والرد عليها ..<~ والمنقول مسموح !*
*والباقي انتو ونشاطكم .. [ الحد الاقصى للجمعيه أسبوع ] .. ثم ننتقل الى جمعيه اخرى ..* 
*بالنهايه التصويت ..* 
*من هي الجمعيه الافضل ؟* 
*وللجوائز حديث آخر ..!*
*[ بهالفكره نحرك الروح الجماعيه ] ..*
*التسجيل بدأ من الآن ..* 
*والبدآيه مع بدآيه الاجازه ..* 
*لآ تسجيل دون مشاركه فعاله ..* 
*ومن سيفعل ذلك .. فله عقاب تقرره لجنة التحكيم!*
*بإنتظآركم ..}~*




~

*البدآيه ..* 
*مع القسم العـآم ويضمه نبض القلم ...!!*
*1- كبرياء ..<~ سأسجل معكم..* 
*2-*
*3-*
*4-*
*5-*
*6-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*

*إللي بيسجل ينسخ ويكتب أسمه* 

*سلإلأم ..!*

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-21-2010), 

علي pt (04-30-2010), 

ward roza <3 (04-29-2010)

----------


## المستحييل

*مشتركه ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*1- كبرياء* 
*2- المستحييل* 
*3-*
*4-*
*5-*
*6-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*

----------


## قـصر الشوق

كان بودي اسجل بس الإجازة قربت تنتهي << وهي من طولها 

بيمديني أدخل بس مو زي الإجازة 

ما أضمن روحي لأن أعرف زحمتي زحمة أيام المدرسة 

والمعلمات حاجزين الأسبوع اللي بعد الإجازة كللله إمتحانات 

يلا بالتوفيق 

من المتابعين لجمال إبداعكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

مساء الخير...

الفكرة روعة ..وراح تشد من أزر المنتدى ككل...!!

يعطيك العافية كبرياء وتسلمي يارب ع الأفكار الابداعية ....
إن شاء الله باجتهادنا مع بعض نقدر نجدد ونحيي النشاط بشكل أكبر...


هالله هالله ياجماعة بالقسم العام وبفيض القلم  :bigsmile: ...
>>وانتي وحدة منهم قولي لنفسش بعد <<<هالله هالله يادمعة  :amuse: 



*
* 
 *1- كبرياء* 
*2- المستحييل* 
 *3-دمعة على السطور*
 *4-*
 *5-*
 *6-*
 *7-*
 *8-*
 *9-*
 *10-


*إن شاء الله تكتمل الجماعة بأسرع وقت ...ويبدأ الحماس :)

موفقين جميعاً..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Princess

ولقسم التصاميم مكانه

 *1-  كبرياء* 
 *2- المستحييل* 
 *3-دمعة على السطور*
 *4-**Princess*
 *5-*
 *6-*
 *7-*
 *8-*
 *9-*
 *10-
ولنا عوده للتفاصيل بعد اكتمال العدد
**موفقين*
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ward roza <3

اممم خيتوو عندي سؤال نقدر نيسوي قسم ثاني من قبلي بالجمعية وعلى قسم من الاقسام لو انتي الي تسويه ؟؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*1-  كبرياء* 
 *2- المستحييل* 
 *3-دمعة على السطور*
 *4-**Princess*
 *5-روح وريحآن*
 *6-*
 *7-*
 *8-*
 *9-*
 *10-*

----------


## ليلاس

*أسجل اسمي معاكـمـ ..~}*

*1- كبرياء* 
*2- المستحييل* 
*3-دمعة على السطور*
*4-**Princess*
*5-روح وريحان*
*6-ليلاس*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*موفقيــن ..*

*كبريـآء*

*سلمـ جنون أبدآعكـِ غآليتي :)*

----------


## عنيده

اسجل اسمي وياكم ..

ان شاء الله نرتقى وياكم ..

بس متى راح نبتدي ..

يعطيكم العافيه ..

موفقين ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*1- كبرياء 
2- المستحييل* 
*3-دمعة على السطور*
*4-**Princess*
*5-روح وريحان*
*6-ليلاس*
*7-عنيـــده*
*8-بحر العجائـب*
*9-*
*10-*

*انشاء الله بكون متواجده واياكم..بس لايصير الي الخللل الي مايفتح المنتدى*

*ادا غبت اعذروني..*

----------


## نور الهدى

*- كبرياء 
2- المستحييل 
**3-دمعة على السطور*
*4-**Princess*
*5-روح وريحان*
*6-ليلاس*
*7-عنيـــده*
*8-بحر العجائـب*
*9-نور الهدى* 
*10-*


 
معاكم ان شاء الله 

واذا بدر مني تقصير عاقبوني *_^

----------


## الصقر الاسود

*1- كبرياء 
2- المستحييل 
**3-دمعة  على السطور*
*4-**Princess*
*5-روح  وريحان*
*6-ليلاس*
*7-عنيـــده*
*8-بحر  العجائـب*
*9-نور  الهدى* 
*10-الصقر الاسود

وان شاء الله نتواجد معاكم 


*

----------


## ward roza <3

متى الجمعية الثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآهلآ وغلآ فيكووووم ...}*
*حمستووني وخصوصآ إنوو تفآعلكم قوي ..*
*وان شآلله دووم ..}*

*أإأميررووه ..!*
*حنـآ نتكلم عن القسم العـآم حآليآ ..* 
*والاعضآء الـ 10 الحين راح يتركز نشآطهم بالقسم العـآم* 
*فمـآ أدري إذآ للحين مستمره ..* 
*أو تبين تبدآ جمعيتك بقسم التصميم ..}*

*بالنسبه لـ حب آل محمد ..* 
*طبعـآ تقدرين تنتسبين بجمعيه أخرى ..* 
*بس مآ تحطين نفسك قآئد عليهـآ ..*
*لآزم الاعضآء هم الي يختآرون ..}~*

*وعشآن حمـآسكم الحلو رآح نفتح الجمعيآت لكل قسمين بأسبووع واحد ..*
*عششـآن مـآتطول المده ..!*



*القــــــــــــسم العـآم { ............ }* 
*- كبرياء 
2- المستحييل 
3-دمعة على السطور
4-Princess
5-روح وريحان
6-ليلاس
7-عنيـــده
8-بحر العجائـب
9-نور الهدى 
*
*قسم النقآش والحوآر .. { .......}* 
*1-* 
*2-* 
*3-* 
*4-* 
*5-*
*6-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*

*ورآح نبدآ مجرد مآينتهي التسجيل ...}*


*أللي بيسجل أو سجل ..* 
*يقترح علينـآ لقب للقسمين [ العـآم و النقآش ] ..* 
*وأيضـآ يرشح قآئد لكل قسم ..* 
*سلـآإم*

----------


## ward roza <3

*خيتوو يمديني يعني اسوي قسم بعد يعني احنا بعدنا مانوصل له ؟؟؟؟

والجمعية ابغا اعرف خيتوو 


يعني بعد ماتصير جمعيتنا وش نسوي نطرح مواضيع يعني لو غير كذا 

امم خيتوو عندي سؤال عادي لو نقلت فكرتش من منتدانا الى منتدى ثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------

الصقر الاسود (04-24-2010)

----------


## الصقر الاسود

*القــــــــــــسم العـآم { ............ }* 
*- كبرياء 
2- المستحييل 
3-دمعة على السطور
4-Princess
5-روح وريحان
6-ليلاس
7-عنيـــده
8-بحر العجائـب
9-نور الهدى
10- الصقر الاسود

السلام عليكم اختي اناانضميت ليكم بس انتي ماضفتينا يعني اختي هذا القسم بس للبنات ولا كيف ارجو منكم اعطائي خبر اذا انا فيها اولست فيها

شاكرين لكم حسن جهودكم 

الصقر الاسود
*

----------


## كبرياء

*حب آل محمد ..}*
*بالنسبه للـ نقلك .. [ أعذريني غير مسمووح ..!*

*وبنالسبه للجمعيه الي تبين تفتحيهاـآ ..* 
*فأصبري لين نوصل لهـآ ..*
*عشـآن لآ يصير خربطه ..}*


*إأخوي الصقر الأسسود :$*
*أعذرني طيحت أسمك بالغلط واللهي <<~ ألله يغربلني ..* 
*لآ شدعوه مـآبيننآ هالاشيآء وكلنـآ إأخوآن أن شآلله ..!*
*حيـآإأك ..!*

----------


## الصقر الاسود

لا عادي اختي حصل  خير انشاء الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

ماشاء الله التفاعل مرة حلووو.

وحلو تكون جمعيتين بالاسبوع نفسه ...



العمل الجماعي حلوو وفيه مُتعة
وجميل يكون في أخذ آراء....وحبك أفكار من الجميع...
لأن بكذا أكيد راح يكون الانتاج أضخم...



بالنسبة لاختيار الرئيس على الجمعية...

احترت اختار من حق القسم العام... 
أحس كل المسجلين ماشاء الله لهم دور ولهم حضور بالقسم...

بس بالنهاية وقع الاختيار على كبرياء..



بالنسبة لاقتراح لقب للعام......جى على بالي لقب...." تأمُل وفُسحة ارواح 



النقاش..أني مو عضوة بجمعية النقاش فهل يحق لي اضيف اقتراح عليه...!!

لو كان مسموح .......حبيت أساهم باقتراح بسيط 

وهذا اللي طلع معي

 (منطق وحياكة أفكار ) أو .. تحاورات.. أو على أرض الاقناع..




 :nosweat: ...ها وش رايكم ....!
تحسوهم يتناسبوا مع مضمون الجمعيات..! 
وفكرت بعد إن العام راح يكون مدموج معاه فيض القلم بالمُسمى ..
فحاولت يكون اللقب يركب مع الاثنين.. 


والحين ننتظر اقتراحات الأخوان  وإن شاء الله خير يارب..

والله يدوم روح الحماس ..

موفقين جميعاً....

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة  
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لاقتراح لقب للعام......جى على بالي لقب...." تأمُل وفُسحة ارواح 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> وهذا اللي طلع معي 
> ...



 
*عجبوني الاسماء الي  حطيتيهم خية* 

*واختيار رئيس من الاسماء المشتركة تحير* 


*لان ما شاء الله كلهم اسماء رنانه في القسم العام*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم "
آول وآحد عجبني كثيييييير 
والباقي حلوووين بقوة بس مآحس يجوا وآجد على فيض القلم والآ..!

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآإأهلآ والله ..}~*
*اللقب مرره حلوو ...*
*وإذآ على ترشيح القآئد...* 
*فأحس الاقوى توآجد هو إنتي دمعه ..* 
*مو إأنـآ ..}~*
*بأنتظآر أرآء البقيه ..~*
*سلآإأم*

----------


## كبرياء

:bigsmile:  ورآإح أسسجل ..!!!

*قسم النقآش والحوآر .. { .......} 
1- كبريآء !*
*2-* 
*3-* 
*4-* 
*5-*
*6-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-* 
*وإأنتوآ حـآإولوآ تنشرون الموضوع بكذآ مكــآإن ..}~*
*سلاإأم {*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

مساء الخير..

عساكم ع القوة  ...

روح غناتي انتي ...اممم شكلي ماوصلت الفكرة صح ... :bigsmile: 
أنا قصدي اللقب حق العام راح يكون نفسه ويا فيض القلم بما إنّا راح ندمج المُسميين في مُسمى واحد...واخترت لهم لقب واحد
العام +فيض القلم =
اقتراح اللقب الخاص لهم (تأمل وفسحة ارواح)



والباقي اللي شفتوهم كانوا مجرد اقتراحات ملقوفية لجمعية النقاش.. :toung: 

ننتظر اقتراحاتكم ....عشان يكون الشي مُشترك.. أفضل صح...!!


موفقين يارب...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ward roza <3

*سم النقآش والحوآر .. {  .......} 
1- كبريآء !*
*2- حب ال محمد*
*3-* 
*4-* 
*5-*
*6-*
*7-*
*8-*
*9-*
*10-*

----------


## ليلاس

*مرح ــباًً ..*


*أرشح ""دمعة على السطور ..*

*قائــدة لــ جمعية المنتدى العــام ..*

*موفقين ..}*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
اقتراحات حلوه
اللقب المناسب احس منطق وحياكة أفكار 
اما تأمل و فسحة ارواح احسه يناسب قسم الشعر والنثر اكثر والا ويش رايكووم !
والقائد في محله .. دمعه هي الأنسب
اني اذا جى دور قسمي حطوني رئيس
غير هيك دعوني مرؤووسه =d
موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عنيده

_السلام عليكم .._

_اسمحوا لي بس انا زايره الى النبي عليه افضل الصلاه و السلام يوم الخميس باذن الله .._

_ان شاء الله الحق معاكم .._

_و الله اني حابه الفكره بس السفره جت كذا .._

_و حابه اعرف متى راح تبتدون انا راجعه الثلاثا .._

_و شوفوا اي قرتر تتخذوا في حالي و لكن اطلب منكم الرحمه >>>بررره .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم

مثل ماقالت امورة الي يناسب منطق وحكاية افكار

----------


## ward roza <3

ممكن سؤال ؟؟؟

متى بنبدأالجمعييتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ward roza <3

وينكم ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

*دعينآ نتنفس عبير الإجآزه ..* 
*وسسأأعود أفضل من السآبق  أن شآلله ..* 
*:)*

----------

